# Plant ID please



## Filtration Formation (May 23, 2010)

I bought this plant from my LFS. Anybody know what it is? Is it truely aquatic? Any help i will be very grateful for!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I forget the name, but that is NOT an aquatic plant. It can tolerate saturated soils and short term floods, but it will eventually die underwater.

-Dave


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

So sorry! It is definitely not an aquatic. Take it back. It may be in the genus _Stromanthe_.


----------



## Filtration Formation (May 23, 2010)

Thank you very much for replying. I'm sad to here it not aquatic. Anyway it was quite cheap.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Put it in a pot out on the porch where it can get some sun. It's a nice house plant. Might do OK in a terrarium.


----------

